#ubuntu-my 2010-11-22
<amel> hi everybody, wanna ask you guys, where can i get a copy of ubuntu 10.10 in Malaysia for free? tq
<sweemeng> amel, grab it from bytecraft, 
<sweemeng> it is fast enough to download
<isolat3dsh33p> amel, from your internet. You can download it freely via torrent or direct download from ubuntu's website. :)
<amel> ok tq
<ch3d33n> saya memohon bantuan sesiapa yg tgh o9 berkenaan GRUB RESCUE
<ch3d33n> anybody can help me on GRUB RESCUE?
<ch3d33n> anybody can help me on GRUB RESCUE? help
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-24
<serapah> salam 
<serapah> nak gantikan paswd root yang lama macamana?
<serapah> sebab dah terlupa paswd lama
<unitedpotsmokers> yo
<Angah_Eypoh> As`saLamuaLaikum WarahmatuLLah Hiwabarakatuh ~~:)
<Angah_Eypoh> (-o-) oOoOoOo
<Angah_Eypoh> ini la yer
<Angah_Eypoh> LowKey pun ada
<Angah_Eypoh> oi
<Angah_Eypoh> ada org x?
<Angah_Eypoh> come join my server /s irc.malaysiachat.org
 * Malaysia (~_~) Duk Tepi Sambil-Senyum Tenguk Dalam Channel IRC.....
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-25
<faizul> hehe
<faizul> hello
<faizul> anybody home ?
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-26
<vliam> what is the shortcut key to kill application ?
<vliam> I am playing DVD video (in full screen) while Ubuntu 10.10 is updating, then suddenly it hang, my mouse is missing, and the movie is stopped.
<vliam> hmm... seem like all keys are not responding... i plan just to power down it, just worry if the updating is running (i know the updates including kernel)
<unitedpotsmokers> hallo
<unitedpotsmokers> mcm na kalau kita nk tau, kita sdg guna metacity atau compiz 
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-27
<ch3d33n> salam hormat & good day
<ch3d33n> i need some help for grub rescue
<abu> ada orang tak?
<abu> ada orang tak?
#ubuntu-my 2010-11-28
<abu> ada orang tak?
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-21
<sweemeng> \o
<sweemeng> o/
<ApOgEE> yo sweemeng_ 
<sweemeng_> yo ApOgEE 
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-22
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
<sweemeng> a linux user that don't use vim/emacs/nano?
<sweemeng> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
<EgyParadox> sweemeng?
<sweemeng> just on osdc.my
<ApOgEE> ;P
<ApOgEE> 0/ ak47suk1 
<ak47suk1> :))
<ak47suk1> jadi bot je mlm ni.
<ApOgEE> haha
<ApOgEE> aku dah nak tido... esok mau pegi keje
<inashdeen> apogee ada disini?
<crash-ubuntu> asalamualaikum selamat pagih
<crash-ubuntu> sapa ada lagi ni
<crash-ubuntu> hehe
<crash-ubuntu> ke semua dah tidoq
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-24
<ApOgEE> oit mfauzirahman 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> wtf SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> ;p
<sweemeng> yo
<susahsebut> selamat malam......
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-26
<ApOgEE> hola amigos
<ApOgEE> besame mucho 
<bonono> salam semua :)
<ApOgEE> salam
<bonono> ApogEE : rasanya prob pertama saya wiki. dari hari tu x tak faham2
<ApOgEE> owh...
<bonono> ApogEE : boleh tunjukkan
<ApOgEE> bonono: jom tengok checklist tu...
<ApOgEE> pertama, aku nak tau ko punya registered nick kat freenode
<ApOgEE> sudah register?
<ApOgEE> bonono: ko punya launchpad link ada?
<bonono> jap
<bonono> ApogEE : https://launchpad.net/~inashdeen
<bonono> note : bonono ni bukan nama official irc
<bonono> nama official sama gak, inashdeen
<ApOgEE> ok good
<ApOgEE> nick inashdeen kat freenode dah register?
<bonono> next move?
<bonono> dah
<ApOgEE> bagus, jgn expiredkannya dengan selalulah login dan join channel ni
<bonono> ok jap
<inashdeen> salam semua
<ApOgEE> wb inashdeen 
<inashdeen> next move?
<ApOgEE> untuk pengetahuan ko, channel ni ada log. so, kalau ko rajin masuk sini dan chat, nick ko akan appear dlm log
<ApOgEE> itu adalah salah satu bukti bahawa ko rajin masuk channel ni
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> ini adalah official channel ubuntu malaysia
<ApOgEE> sekarang kita masuk bab wiki
<inashdeen> ok :). then akan selalu pakai original ID :) uhuhuhu. tp sini nape x de org??? :( selalu lepak kt #ubuntu, #bash je
<inashdeen> ok wiki:)
<ApOgEE> channel ni takde orang sangat sebab tak ramai rakyat malaysia yg nak guna IRC utk support. mereka lebih suka FB barangkali
<ApOgEE> tapi aku mmg regular kat sini
<inashdeen> ApOgEE : mcm mana nak bina wiki ni. huhuhu
<ApOgEE> ok, berbalik kat wiki
<ApOgEE> oleh kerana nick ko kat launchpad dan irc adalah inashdeen, so eloklah kiranya ko buat page inashdeen kat wiki
<inashdeen> yup :)
<ApOgEE> mula2 ko kena login kat wiki tu guna launchpad id ko
<ApOgEE> buka https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<inashdeen> dah
<ApOgEE> ok, klik kat Login
<ApOgEE> eh, dah login
<inashdeen> a'ah
<inashdeen> pastu /
<ApOgEE> kalau dah login, ko taip kat browser ko url https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inashdeen 
<ApOgEE> apa yg keluar?
<ApOgEE> hi meng 
<inashdeen> advance sikit
<inashdeen> ambil yang ni , tapi blur balik https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inashdeen?action=edit&template=Accessibility%2FPersonaTemplate
<inashdeen> dia edit je ke??
<ApOgEE> ko boleh terus tulis kat situ info ko
<meng> wtf man, baru je register for ubuntu account pulak tukar system login lagi
<ApOgEE> haha wtf
<inashdeen> ehem w*f
<ApOgEE> inashdeen: kat channel ni, kitorang mmg biasa greet kawan2 dengan wtf... u better get used to it... hahaha
<inashdeen> ok... hhaahaaha. (kesan sopan sgt)
<ApOgEE> mcm ni... wtf SuMarDi 
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
 * ApOgEE mengajar ajaran sesat lak kat inashdeen ... hahahaha... jgn bagitau log bot
<ApOgEE> inashdeen: kalo ko nak tengok contoh, ko boleh bukak mana2 page orang lain kat launchpad, klik edit dan tengok formatting dia.
<ApOgEE> pastu ko cancel la
<ApOgEE> eh, bukan launchpad... kat wiki
<ApOgEE> silap taip
<inashdeen> ok is building :). kalau funky2 bole an?
<ApOgEE> ikut suka... tapi seeloknya buat la page yang tersusun formatnya dan mudah dibaca
<ApOgEE> mula2 introduce yourself
<inashdeen> mcm mana dia letak gambar??
<ApOgEE> lepas tu tulis plan ko dengan ubuntu
<inashdeen> ..
<ApOgEE> gambar dlm {{}}
<ApOgEE> contoh {{https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ytVGhPX22tU/ToVFwpTJnHI/AAAAAAAACaw/ow58TUXmO6w/s640/oneiric-ocelot.jpg}}
<ApOgEE> dan yang penting, dokumenkan aktiviti/sumbangan ko yang berkaitan dengan ubuntu
<ApOgEE> kalau boleh, bagi link stat, gambar, report, dan sewaktu dengannya sebagai bukti
<inashdeen> gmbr kena da siap upload kt tenet ke?
<ApOgEE> ko juga boleh buat sub pages dengan cara yg memula tadi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/inashdeen/yoursubpagetitle
<ApOgEE> gambar ko boleh upload kat google
<ApOgEE> atau mana2 host
<ApOgEE> atau ko juga boleh upload as attachment kat page tu
<ApOgEE> lepas ko dah save page tu, klik kat link Attachment kat atas tu
<ApOgEE> aku biasanya upload kat google aku je... hehehe
<ApOgEE> untuk link ke page lain, sama ada dah wujud atau belum, ko boleh letak dlm double square bracket [[]] contohnya page MalaysianTeam jadi [[MalaysianTeam]]
<ApOgEE> dan kalau nak bagi nama lain kat link tu, boleh juga buat mcm ni [[MalaysianTeam|Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team]]
<ApOgEE> inashdeen: kalau dah siap nanti, ko boleh update checklist ni https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApOgEE/MalaysianTeam/LocoMentoring
<ApOgEE> inashdeen: ok ke?
<ApOgEE> lol.. DC
<inashdeen> apogee : xleh attach photo :(
<ApOgEE> takleh?
<ApOgEE> besar sangat ke?
<inashdeen> da kcik pun xleh. bila attach, kuar linkje
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<ApOgEE> inashdeen: dah upload ke?
<ApOgEE> bagi link, aku tengok jap
<inashdeen> ni link gmbr dia. first attemtp = fail :( https://picasaweb.google.com/103151594140322591951/MyOwnPhoto?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCJHlrM-ovZiVLw&feat=directlink
<inashdeen> da edit2 da, cuma gmbr2 je lum masuk. tenet lak da slow
<ApOgEE> inashdeen: direct link to photo ada?
<inashdeen> ??
<ApOgEE> cara nak dptkan direct link, ko klik kat 'link to this photo' belah kanan dalam picasaweb tu
<ApOgEE> lepas tu check image only (no link)
<ApOgEE> select size
<ApOgEE> lepastu klik link tu, copy dan letak dlm double curly bracket {{pic_url_here}}
<ApOgEE> kat dalam wiki
<inashdeen> sambung esok :(. ada benda lak emergency. thanx k :) :) 
<ApOgEE> ok
<ApOgEE> wtf mypapit 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<inashdeen> salam kkwn, dlm ubuntu kan, bila kita tarik desktop kita ke atas, dia akan maximize. dan maximize punya background tu akan warna oren. cmne nk tukar colour tu?
<inashdeen> ado org tak ni??
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-27
<DausJalil> yeehoo 
<DausJalil> bro ihsan
<inashdeen> DausJalil : salam
<DausJalil> wasalam
<inashdeen> bersedia tok install?
<DausJalil> so 1st thing nak download kat ner...umah aku neh streamyx slow gile
<DausJalil> aku download dragon nest yg 2gb neh pon dah dekat 5jam
<DausJalil> xabis2
<inashdeen> wow
<DausJalil> 103kbps je..
<inashdeen> file dia besar =.='
<inashdeen> 699mb
<DausJalil> dah gune free dns pon slow je download
<inashdeen> bole x donlod
<inashdeen> jumpa x link dia?
<DausJalil> yg mana ek? yg .com.my or wiki tue?
<inashdeen> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download.php
<DausJalil> eh
<DausJalil> HON tue mmg dah ade
<inashdeen> jd nk hon mane??
<DausJalil> skrg neh still gune OS win7
<inashdeen> =.='
<DausJalil> win7 xleh support HON dah
<inashdeen> err jd
<DausJalil> kejap2 crash
<DausJalil> nak mintak aja update ubuntu neh
<DausJalil> tgk kt group ari2 dok post ubuntu je
<inashdeen> nk update ubuntu ke nk main hon?
<DausJalil> pastu ade sebut pasal terminal
<DausJalil> aku dah la bab coding neh fail
<inashdeen> nak update xyh terminal pun xpe :)
<DausJalil> so mcm neh
<DausJalil> kalau leh
<DausJalil> aja aku ari neh tukar ke ubuntu
 * DausJalil nak jadi part of ubuntu :D
<inashdeen> hahah
<DausJalil> sbb tue tny dlu tadi
<DausJalil> support HON ke tak
<inashdeen> ok, soalan aku senang ni, ko nak aku aja pe mmula dulu?
<DausJalil> sbb tgk ade user xsupport war3
<inashdeen> kalau ikut comment kt tenet support
<inashdeen> sebab pe beza ngan war3
<DausJalil> 1st : kasi link download ubuntu file
<inashdeen> war3 : xde software windows
<inashdeen> HON : ada
<inashdeen> sorry
<inashdeen> war3: xde software linux
<inashdeen> HON : ada
<inashdeen> link td
<inashdeen> kan ada software dia
<inashdeen> aku da suruh donlod da :)
<DausJalil> link HON?
<inashdeen> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/download.php
<DausJalil> link neh wat ape?
<DausJalil> tue nak download HON file :D
<inashdeen> download linux client
<inashdeen> td kata nk HON?
<DausJalil> skrg gune win7 la bro
<DausJalil> nak tukar pegi ubuntu OS
<inashdeen> ko da de ubuntu lum? :)
<DausJalil> lom :P
<DausJalil> xberani nak wat sorang2
<DausJalil> takutt
<inashdeen> ok, cmni
<inashdeen> benda ni agak biased 
<inashdeen> aku ada bina linux aku sndiri
<inashdeen> dia sama je ngan ubuntu cuma
<inashdeen> da siap bubuh mp3 support, chromium ( google chrome) dll
<inashdeen> kalau nk leh download yg tu je
<inashdeen> :)
<inashdeen> nak ??
<DausJalil> boleh gak
<DausJalil> senang
<DausJalil> nnt ape2 hal tny ko je
<inashdeen> sini : www.revamplinux.blogspot.com. tp nk download slow sikit. server dia hampeh
<DausJalil> sbb ko yg create nyer
<inashdeen> x r create pun 
<inashdeen> ni dipanngil custom OS or RGOS
<inashdeen> lebih kurg cm android r
<inashdeen> kan ada org beggar android buat sndiri. cm tu r ni
<DausJalil> ha
<DausJalil> ooo
<DausJalil> aku gune galaxy mini
<DausJalil> update sendiri je
<DausJalil> dari froyo pegi roti halia
<DausJalil> skrg neh gune cyonogenmod7
<inashdeen> ha, lebih kurg cm tu r. kalau android tu yg ori, cyanogenmod7 yg da beggar. aku nye revamp ni, beggar dr ubuntu
<DausJalil> kalau aku gune ubuntu neh
<inashdeen> sebab ni lah dunia open source :) sume leh
<DausJalil> aku punye HON neh nak kena download blek la ek?
<inashdeen> kena download versi linux nye
<DausJalil> dari windows system ke linux system?
<inashdeen> x fhm
<inashdeen> bole je try men yg versi windows dalam linux, tu yg gunakan wine, tp tgk r, slalu jg slow. so kalau da de yg versi linux, bek pakai versi linux je
<DausJalil> okies
<DausJalil> Hon = 3jam 
<DausJalil> ubuntu = 8jam
<inashdeen> just nk gtau, yg revamp 11.2 ni versi lama sikit. nk release versi baru 11.12.11 . so kalau leh tunggu ok gk. kalau x nk amik je r yg versi 11.2
<DausJalil> 50kbp/s
<DausJalil> wakakakak
<DausJalil> sedey streamyx kat msia neh
<inashdeen> hahaha. kire tenet aku kt mesir ni lagi laju r. bukan nk kutuk,mesir ni negara miskin, tp bab2 tenet dia ok :)
<inashdeen> ko ni mmg nk install ubuntu rinie ke? ikut jam aku msia skrg jam 3 pg..
<inashdeen> DausJalil :
<DausJalil> http://hon.garena.com/download/ <-- aku main HON neh
<DausJalil> yg ko kasi tue Int HON T_T
<DausJalil> xsame
<DausJalil> inashdeen: 
<inashdeen> pe beza dia??
<DausJalil> yg aku main garena punyer
<DausJalil> yg ko kasi international hon
<DausJalil> malaysia xmain HOn tue
<DausJalil> http://forum.hon.garena.com/ tolong check
<DausJalil> tgk ade ke linux?
<inashdeen> versi?
<inashdeen> 3.0 ke?
<inashdeen> serius bab game2 ni kdg2 aku blur =.=
<DausJalil> skrg yg Msia punyer hon 2.2.9
<DausJalil> int hon dah 2.3.0
<DausJalil> http://hon.garena.com/download/
<DausJalil> kat sini xde pon linux
<inashdeen> jap
<inashdeen> nk tanya . game ni senanye free ke pirate?
<inashdeen> ada beza ke yg direlease kt msia dan yg di release di negara lain?
<DausJalil> kat msia free
<inashdeen> nape kt msia x men yg baru tu?
<DausJalil> kalau international hon
<DausJalil> mcm ko main world of warcraft
<DausJalil> lg pon int. hon id kena bayar
<DausJalil> kat garena.com hon id free
<DausJalil> neh
<DausJalil> aku dh jumpe
<DausJalil> tolong bace..aku xbape paham
<inashdeen> aku jumpa ni 
<DausJalil> http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/archive/index.php/t-224701.html
<inashdeen> x tau sama x
<inashdeen> http://hon-throne.blogspot.com/2011/11/heroes-of-newerth-patch-229-client.html
<inashdeen> so HON  x sama dgn garena hon. betul x?? =.='
<DausJalil> http://forums.heroesofnewerth.com/wiki/index.php/Windows_Networking
<DausJalil> aah
<DausJalil> HON aka International HON
<DausJalil> Garena HON = based on msia,indon,philipine,vietnam ngan singapore je
<DausJalil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11032177
<DausJalil> so xleh la kan?
<inashdeen> ok, saya da baca dgn detail, ni jwpn saya
<inashdeen> 1) garena hon yg asas untuk ubuntu lum ada, sebab tu garena movement for linux and mac dibina. rujuk sini : http://www.facebook.com/GarenaPlatform?v=wall&sk=wall   and tolong vote sini : http://forum.hon.garena.com/showthread.php?2785-New-petition-poll-for-mac-and-linux-platforms-d
<DausJalil> ?
<inashdeen> kedua, garena hon leh run dalam wine tp kena edit sikit2 (je)
<inashdeen> cuma akan jd lg slow dr dalam windows
<inashdeen> so daus leh try, tp sy x berani nk kata quality dia cmne
<DausJalil> http://forum.hon.garena.com/showthread.php?2679-HoN-on-Linux-working!-%28maybe-Mac-also-can-use-%29
<inashdeen> ye, sy da baca, dan sebab tu sy da trgkn spt di atas
<inashdeen> so konklusi dia
<inashdeen> download je dulu revamp
<inashdeen> xyh download lg garena kalau da ada
<inashdeen> t bila da install revamp (or ubuntu), try garena dalam tu.
<DausJalil> http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=991868
<DausJalil> You can use Bootcamp so that you can play HoN 
<inashdeen> itu mac =.=' 
<inashdeen> bootcamp sama dgn dual boot. huhuh
<inashdeen> tau x pe tu boot camp ??
<DausJalil> tak
<DausJalil> yg macrumors tue btul ke?
<inashdeen> bootcamp tu dalam bahasa paling mudah = amik computer , install windows, run HOn dalam windows. hahahaha
<DausJalil> = =
<inashdeen> abaikan mac rumors. ni ubuntu / linux, bukan mac. cara nak guna amat2 berbeza
<DausJalil> oo
<DausJalil> so mac ngan linux or ubuntu lain ek
<inashdeen> of course
<inashdeen> linux adalah kebebasan
<inashdeen> mac tidak
<inashdeen> kalau nk bndingkan linux-mac dgn game
<inashdeen> linux = garena hon
<DausJalil> xjadi aku nak angkat laptop apple yg baru tue
<inashdeen> mac = hon
<inashdeen> haha
<DausJalil> dah la bodo cooding C++
<inashdeen> nk tgk lappy linux x??
<inashdeen> :)
<inashdeen> xyh tau coding bro
<DausJalil> serius aku xreti coding neh
<inashdeen> aku pun bukan reti coding
<inashdeen> hahaha
<DausJalil> kalau reti aku dah wat dah windows sendiri
<inashdeen> serius aku pun x reti coding :)
<inashdeen> tp bole je buat linux sndiri
<inashdeen> umur brapa?
<DausJalil> cume aku cepat tangkap bab2 computer neh
<DausJalil> 25
<DausJalil> anak 1
<inashdeen> wow
<inashdeen> errr
<inashdeen> extreme desire for game
<inashdeen> haha
<inashdeen> ok
<DausJalil> syhh
<DausJalil> hardcore gammer
<DausJalil> online je
<inashdeen> ok, nk tgk linux in action x?? huhuhuhuh :) ni open tau, sume org leh baca hahahahaa
<DausJalil> ?
<DausJalil> haha
<inashdeen> cuba tgk belah kiri tu, tu suma yg online
<DausJalil> kalau linux neh xde crashing lepas aku abis game
<DausJalil> for sure aku suh kawan2 aku install ubuntu neh
<DausJalil> erm
<DausJalil> ko reti bace dmp file?
<DausJalil> aku xreti
<DausJalil> wakakaka
<inashdeen> amiin. moga jadi. tp gtau awal2 mmg akan lag sikit. 
<DausJalil> sbb?
<DausJalil> lag mcm mane tue?
<inashdeen> sbab wine tu software yg membolehkan program2 windows run dalam linux. linux, basically ubuntu, guna file yg akhir dgn .deb
<inashdeen> windows kan .exe .
<DausJalil> ooo
<inashdeen> so, software2 dia mmg xleh men dalam ubuntu. tp dgn wine bru boleh. tu pun pasti ada kelemahan2 dia
<inashdeen> nape dgn dmp
<DausJalil> kalau ko reti bace file dmp
<DausJalil> aku nak send ko file crash HON aku
<inashdeen> just nk gtau aku ni da cm x guna windows dua tahun. so bab2 windows ni aku slow sikit
<DausJalil> http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/how-to-install-android-on-pc-laptop/ <-- yg neh linux or open source?
<inashdeen> leh je send. aku cuba tgk.
<inashdeen> haha. ko tau tak pe tu linux :) pe tu open source :)
<DausJalil> tak
 * DausJalil bodo
<inashdeen> ok cmni.
<inashdeen> open source tu satu gerakan.satu gagasan. dia adik beradik dgn gagasan free source
<inashdeen> aku rinie nk kasi ko pening abis ni
<inashdeen> open, and free kat sini bukan free pada harga
<inashdeen> contoh yg dia bg : NOT free beer
<inashdeen> tp free-dom a.k.a kebebasan
<inashdeen> pe kebebasan yg dia nk perjuang?? kebebasan tok share ilmu. tok modify software2 org lain, kalau ada kerosakan, dan sebagainya
<DausJalil> oo
<DausJalil> http://www.raidcall.com/
<inashdeen> di bawah gagasan free atau open source ni, lahir mcm2 jenis software, contoh : firefox. chromium ( google chrome tu, tp bila jd open source nama dia chromium ). vlc, mobile media converter, dan linux
<DausJalil> neh ade windows ngan mac je
<DausJalil> xleh download ek
<inashdeen> yg mac nye mmg r xleh
<inashdeen> windows tu x jamin leh x run dalam linux
<inashdeen> linux tu gagasan tuk cipta OS yg bebas, dan dalam byk kes free, 
<inashdeen> menggantikan si window$ tu.
<DausJalil> win8 beta member aku dah gune
<DausJalil> OS tukar
<DausJalil> eh
<DausJalil> semua icon tukar
<DausJalil> win9
<inashdeen> so bwh projek linux, mmc2 jnis org mencipta OS, ada tok server (redhat), handphone ( android ), pc ( ubuntu)
<inashdeen> dan mcm2 lagi
<inashdeen> jujurnya aku ni jenis anti windows . huhuhu walaupun mmg kkdg kena guna windows dalam khidupan seharian
<inashdeen> huhu
<inashdeen> aku nk offer ko tgk linux online ko x nk huhuhu
<DausJalil> mane?
<inashdeen> pakai yg ko ckp tu teamviewer. tp aku rasa bek mikogo, gmbr lg smooth
<inashdeen> http://www.mikogo.com/download/windows-download/
<inashdeen> nah, ko download versi windows, aku download yg linux punya, mint x nk tgk??
<inashdeen> download x?
<DausJalil> 40%
<inashdeen> aku lmbt sikit . tenet jd slow sbab sok org mesir pilihan raya. traffic da tenet
<DausJalil> dah siap
<DausJalil> nak kena register?
<DausJalil> or kasi nombor mcm team viewer je?
<inashdeen> kasi nombor je. tp tunggu yek. tenet aku tenat sgt ni wa~~ arab nak election. grrrrrr
<inashdeen> x yh register pun..
<DausJalil> 010560546
<DausJalil> bro
<DausJalil> kalau kite gune idm utk download
<DausJalil> ade effect game?
<inashdeen_> DausJalil : sorry. disconnected td
<DausJalil> wakakaka diskonek
<inashdeen_> =.=' nape
<DausJalil> 010560546 <-- neh
<DausJalil> mikogo
<inashdeen_> sabo, download blik :/
<inashdeen_> connecting
<DausJalil> so
<DausJalil> ko nampak la lappy aku?
<inashdeen_> x pun
<inashdeen_> tenet ni slow sgt r :/
<DausJalil> abis utk ape?
<DausJalil> mcm mane nak send ko dmp file
<DausJalil> ades
<DausJalil> asal dc
<inashdeen_> 499-556-537, amik ni
<inashdeen_> da?
<DausJalil> otw
<inashdeen_> da nmpk lum?
<inashdeen_> nmpk x???
<inashdeen_> DausJalil : nmpk x?
<DausJalil> nampak
<inashdeen_> :)
<inashdeen_> cmne ??
<inashdeen_> DausJalil : still on ke x?
<DausJalil> on ler
<DausJalil> dah mcm android tab dah
<DausJalil> leh slide ke tue
<inashdeen_> kalau ada touch screen. hahahaa
<inashdeen_> kalau x kena r pakai mouse and keyboard. hahahaah
<inashdeen_> ok aku off yek
<inashdeen_> :)
<inashdeen_> tp benda ni dalam revamp 12
<inashdeen_> revamp 11.2 pun ada tp x cun sgt
<inashdeen_>  kalau nk buat sndiri pun bole
<inashdeen_> hahah
<inashdeen_> tu namanya compiz
<DausJalil> ooo
<inashdeen_> dock tu namanya cairo dock
<DausJalil> aku dlu reti la gne doc kat bawah tue
<inashdeen_> dock yg bawah ni sgt2 lain dr yg windows nye
<inashdeen_> :)
<inashdeen_> sebab dia sndiri ada effect2 dia
<DausJalil> oo
<DausJalil> icon leh tukar?
<inashdeen_> icon? of course, nape xleh tukar lak
<inashdeen_> + revamp 12 pakai dua muka
<inashdeen_> so leh tukar2 kalau nk
<inashdeen_> satu yg ni, revamp-compiz, ada compiz ni
<inashdeen_> kedua gnome-shell yg slalu org sbut dlm loco malaysia
<DausJalil> ooo
<inashdeen_> nk tgk aplikasi?
<DausJalil> https://apps.facebook.com/iamplayr/?ref=bookmarks&count=0&fb_source=bookmarks_favorites&fb_bmpos=17_0
<DausJalil> game neh support tak?
<inashdeen_> testing
<inashdeen_> tenet aku slow
<DausJalil> setiap kali aku nak main
<DausJalil> mesti suh download > http://unity3d.com/webplayer/ <-- neh
<DausJalil> aku dah download..
<DausJalil> tp xleh
<DausJalil> tension je aku
<inashdeen_> ko xleh men tu bila. dr start ke?
<inashdeen_> video tu leh run x?
<DausJalil> video leh run
<DausJalil> nak pegi tradning xleh
<inashdeen_> testing
<DausJalil> ble nak traning je sure suh download unity3D tue
<inashdeen_> unity3d x di support dalam linux sebab dev dia x nk buat tok linux http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/5891-Linux-Web-Player
<inashdeen_> http://feedback.unity3d.com/forums/15792-unity/suggestions/164961-platforms-linux-player-web-player-support
<inashdeen_> "As for me, the main reason that stops all windows-users who wants to change their operation system to Linux is GAMES, hope with unity3d for linux, situation will change."
<inashdeen_> ni lebey kurg mjlh games tok linux http://linuxgamingnews.org/2011/03/10/unity-gnulinux-exporter-in-development/
<DausJalil> lol
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-19
<excalibr> helo slmt pagi
<shah`> hello world
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-20
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ping susahsebut
<fairuz> ping excalibr
<susahsebut> pong fairuz
<susahsebut> cayalah dah ada bubble keluar bagi noti xchat
<fairuz> hoho terbaik
<fairuz> ada plugin dia ke
<susahsebut> ping kInOzAwA__ 
<susahsebut> buat apa tu bro? tengah oc proc ke?
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> fairuz, tempat keje ka? 
<fairuz> susahsebut: aa baru sampai
<susahsebut> apa la kat malaysia orang dah nak balik keje
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<fairuz> keke
<susahsebut> Not Found
<susahsebut> The requested URL /Launchpad.net was not found on this server.
<susahsebut> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
<susahsebut> apakah?
<susahsebut> penat ni aku susun ayat
<excalibr> helo fairuz dan susahsebut
<susahsebut> helo excalibr 
<excalibr> weh susahsebut..mamat yg cuba add ko kat steam tu aku keke
<excalibr> saje je
<excalibr> :D
<susahsebut> steam linux beta ke?
<excalibr> hmm? steam lah..aku rasa add try add ko kelmarin dulu
<excalibr> aku*
<susahsebut> jap tengah bukak steam
<susahsebut> ada update pulak
<susahsebut> dah le tenet tengah semput ni
<susahsebut> ada recommendation game best ke kat setam excalibr 
<susahsebut> *steam
<excalibr> utk linux ke atau tak kisah platform apa
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<fairuz> dota 2 la :D
<susahsebut> untuk linux la
<susahsebut> < x reti main game sangat
<fairuz> linux punya takde dota 2 eh?
<susahsebut> linux baru ada 24 game
<susahsebut> satu pun aku tak pernah main
<susahsebut> hihi
<excalibr> susahsebut: klu yg ada dlm steam linux skrg..bagi aku lah..l4d2, tf2, amnesia, dungeons of dredmor
<susahsebut> l4d2 ada dalam linux?
<excalibr> amnesia tu game seram..dod tu casual 2d rpg
<susahsebut> apasal aku nyer steam xde?
<excalibr> yg ko main tu bukan ke l4d2
<susahsebut> itu pasang guna crossover
<susahsebut> tingkap punya
<excalibr> oh..belum lagi la tu
<excalibr> keke
<susahsebut> sekarang ni ada 2 steam client kat ubuntu aku. kalau mansuk steam linux,steam tingkap (crossover) tak boleh access < vice versa
<excalibr> l4d2 dlm crossover lag tak? fps berapa?
<susahsebut> itu yang leceh tu. lagipun install dengan crossover gambar kurang smooth dan sedikit lag
<susahsebut> x tau le kot aku yang x pandai setting ke
<susahsebut> ekekeke
<susahsebut> fps tak cek pun
<susahsebut> aku punya mesin dan segalanya masih 100% dara
<susahsebut> LOL
<susahsebut> belum di ubah apa2
<excalibr> haha
<angch> :P http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<excalibr> wild angch appears!
<susahsebut> :p
<susahsebut> excalibr, id kat fb apa?
<excalibr> err..id yg pm ko psl steam group ubuntu-my hari tu :P
<excalibr> aku lah tu huhu
<excalibr> apa cer angch
<angch> ?
<excalibr> what's up
<angch> !down
<angch> (mongodb, should i or should i not?)
<angch> Or just stick to using pgsql 9.2... 
<fairuz> aku install starcraft 2 pakai crossover hari tu boleh tahan la
<fairuz> boleh main
<fairuz> tapi tak smooth sangat
<fairuz> excalibr: xfce ngan lxde mana lagi untuk low spec dah? lupa plak
<enchanted> !seen pencintakucing
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-21
<unitedpotsmokers> hell...hell..ooo
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps fairuz around a bit with a large trout
 * unitedpotsmokers slaps hyperair around a bit with a large trout
<unitedpotsmokers> hahah
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-22
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<excalibr> fairuz: helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<excalibr> fairuz: helo
<excalibr> haha
<excalibr> masih kat opis fairuz?
<fairuz> excalibr: baru tghari ni
<fairuz> excalibr: kat opis lg 
<excalibr> fairuz: masih di sana?
<excalibr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=gQJWnYQJ
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-23
<fairuz_1> helo excalibr
<fairuz> excalibr: oh baru nampak msg ko semlm :)
<fairuz> Aku skarang balik awal.. takde keje kat opis
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-25
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz_> excalibr:  helo
<excalibr> ingatkan takda org
<fairuz_> excalibr: ada
<excalibr> apa citer fairuz_ ?
<fairuz_> mcm biasa hari ahad. keke
<excalibr> starcraft?
<fairuz_> duk godek projek elektronik sikit
<excalibr> oo
<excalibr> aduh..wallet aku kena rape habis dgn steam sales
<fairuz_> keke
<fairuz_> steam aku ade dota2 je
<fairuz_> tu pun baru main sekali
<excalibr> uh aku lagi la..ada saje tapi tak main pun..
<excalibr> instant put off bila tau valve letak item drop system dlm game tu
<excalibr> http://forum.lowyat.net/GamersHideout
<excalibr> Title: Gamers Hideout - Lowyat.NET
<excalibr> ^ fairuz_ : port aktif steam gamers msia
<fairuz_> oho
<excalibr> fairuz_: http://www.iloveubuntu.net/meet-new-potential-progress-unity-launchers-window-management-approach-ubuntu-1304
<excalibr> Title: Meet a new potential (in-progress) Unity launcher's window management approach ( [...]
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-19
<excalibr> hmm kenapa ada bila query round robin ada sesetengah tu dia reply dgn semua A records dlm hostname tu..sesetengah lagi reply satu je
<excalibr> s/ada//
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-21
<pensil> salam, mcmne nak connect webdav kat nautilus ek? pakai ubuntu 13.10. xde pulak kat nautilus > connect tu server. pakai 12.04 LTS ada je option select webdav
<excalibr> pensil, cuba davs://user@host.name/path
<pensil> huhu.. excalibr xpe. dah dpt dah ."davs://www.box.com/dav/"
<drebar> gi makan
<drebar> kejer ni
<drebar> umarzuki: 
<drebar> amacam? ada good news ke
<umarzuki> good news?
<umarzuki> biasa2 saja
<drebar> ooo
<drebar> kat umah ke
<umarzuki> ya benar
<drebar> bagus 
<drebar> best lepak rumah
<drebar> aku kat ofis lg
<drebar> macam haram
<drebar> hahaha
<umarzuki> gaji besar takpe
<umarzuki> misti ramai minah seksi bikin pacak
<drebar> alhamdullilah
<excalibr> ekekeke
<excalibr> byk la ko drebar 
<fairuz> alo2
<excalibr> padahal dok sedut line tenet kompeni
<excalibr> keke
<excalibr> fairuz ni pun sama
<excalibr> :D
<drebar> sapa sedut tenet kompeni?
<drebar> bukan aku kot
<drebar> kompeni aku takder internet
<excalibr> oh bas ko takda wifi ke
<excalibr> org lain la kot
<drebar> ooo
<fairuz> borak psl ape excalibr, drebar ?
<drebar> dia cakap sorang2
<fairuz> eh ko pernah pakai openstack excalibr ?
<drebar> aku pun tak tahu apa topic
<drebar> fairuz: kau tgh pakai ke
<fairuz> drebar: nak pakai
<drebar> oo 
<drebar> kena tanya umarzuki 
<drebar> dia tgh pakai
<umarzuki> bukan openstack la
<umarzuki> xenserver
<drebar> aisey silap daaa
<umarzuki> aku pnah tgk kt video youtube je openstack ni
<umarzuki> cari pengganti vcenter
<umarzuki> tp esxi yg plg least supported
<umarzuki> redhat pun tgh bersemangat promote openstack
<umarzuki> mana patut aku proceed amik cert? RHCSA / Security+ / CCNA ?
<drebar> iverson
<umarzuki> rhce mahal gila
<umarzuki> kalau aku lulus, bulan depan dapat keje gaji 5k nak la aku invest
<drebar> invest dulu
<fairuz> aku takde pulak cert2 ni :(
<umarzuki> ko ada degree kn?
<umarzuki> HR selalu bkn tau pn cert2 IT ni
<umarzuki> nampak takde degree je campak bakul sampah
<umarzuki> melainkan kabel power la
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> tapi slalu manager technical yg decide nak amik orang ke tak
<umarzuki> tu kalau company kecik la
<umarzuki> boleh email direct manager
<umarzuki> tu dah kira melalai kabel juga
<drebar> cuba bg kau punya cv kat aku
<umarzuki> takut la nk bg kt tuan drebar
<drebar> ada member aku tempat dia nak pakai untuk project
<umarzuki> tk cukup power nk bg kt drebar airbus
<drebar> so team ni build server
<drebar> kau kena tahu guna automation 
<fairuz> gaji around brape
<fairuz> :D
<drebar> contohnya kickstart, jumpstart, ignite dan nim
<drebar> 8 buleh kot
<umarzuki> wahhh tk pnah join projek besar2 ni
<umarzuki> dpt join melangok je pun kira best juga amik knowledge je
<umarzuki> lain kali boleh masuk cv
<umarzuki> byk jg aku tgk advertise cari org reti benda2 camni
<umarzuki> nak harap pengalaman, mmg tk sentuh la company reseller je
<drebar> semua ni buleh main kat rumah 
<drebar> kau bg la satu tempat, aku ajar kau aix
<umarzuki> tempat apa bro?
<umarzuki> sabtu ahad mungkin free, customer tak jadi upgrade backup exec
<drebar> tempat yg ada aircond
<drebar> sebab kalau nak on server tu kena ada ircond
<umarzuki> oh
<drebar> kalau tak nanti , mendidih 
<umarzuki> tk jadi ke colo?
<drebar> buleh la nak share ilmu aku sikit2
<drebar> colo yg lain
<drebar> yg nak bawak ni yg lain
<umarzuki> opis aku kt tmn equine la kot
<drebar> install hmc,setup , configure firewall hmc - 1 hari
<drebar> setup lpar, dan common system admin task hari ke 2
<drebar> nak cover nim tak sempat, sebab topic tu besar
<umarzuki> pengerasnya pula berapa?
<drebar> kau belanja makan lunch kat nasi beriyani gam kat sri kembangan dah cukup
<drebar> nak mintak lebih2 pun aku bukan pandai mana pun
<umarzuki> boleh2
<umarzuki> lunch dgn dinner pn boleh klau camtu
<drebar> cuma hmc aku pakai cap ayam bos
<drebar> aku takder duit nak beli real hardware
<drebar> so aku hek source dia , install kat pc biasa
<umarzuki> takda hal punya
<umarzuki> bila free ni?
<umarzuki> minggu dpn dan seterusnya mungkin aku bz
<drebar> this weekend kau busy?
<umarzuki> kita tgk camane
<umarzuki> weekend ni free
<drebar> weekend ni free kot tp biar aku check dulu sebab aku oncall 
<umarzuki> ok
<umarzuki> cakap pasal automation lupa lak nk study kickstart utk next sesi meetup debian
<drebar> kau ada access nota aku?
<umarzuki> tak
<umarzuki> kalau ada mgkin dh lupa
<umarzuki> maksud aku preseed
<umarzuki> lebih kurang mcm kickstart
<umarzuki> bung drebar, mana murah amik RHCE?
<umarzuki> harap2 company buleh reimburse hehe
<drebar> rhce semua sama jer harga
<umarzuki> lerr
<drebar> dulu aku buat kat iverson
<drebar> good luck
<umarzuki> kos ikut usd kn? masak la ringgit susut nilai skrg
<drebar> aah tp kompeni bas aku bayar
<drebar> hahahah
<umarzuki> selalu company aku suruh bayar dulu
<umarzuki> klau lulus baru claim
<umarzuki> kad max 4k ada
<umarzuki> tp nk bayar tu laa
<excalibr> \o/
<drebar> oo
<excalibr> investment besar tu umarzuki 
<umarzuki> baru bangun ka?
<umarzuki> baru je buat overlap loan setel moto dgn kad
<umarzuki> hehe
<drebar> pada kau buat rhce, kau p buat cert hpux
<drebar> baru 500
<drebar> tak pun netapp cert
<drebar> pun 500
<umarzuki> wahh
<drebar> guna dump sudeyy
<umarzuki> netapp demand jg
<drebar> hahahha
<umarzuki> boleh online kt pearson vue ke?
<drebar> balik dulu
<umarzuki> 400 usd kos exam rhce
<umarzuki> dlm 1200++
<umarzuki> boleh kot ni...
<fairuz> umarzuki: overlap loan mcm mane tu
<umarzuki> ko buat loan untuk setel hutang beberapa bank lain dlm satu masa
<umarzuki> ko kena kira loan yg ko buat tu nanti akan bayar lg sikit dari apa ko bayar skrg
<excalibr> mcm pinjam dgn along lain utk bayar hutang dgn along lain
<excalibr> huhu
<fairuz> euhh
<fairuz> untung ka
<fairuz> ke delay hutang je
<excalibr> no idea
<fairuz> aku tgh jenuh pikir mcm mana nak tambah duit nih
<fairuz> igt nak balun asb sampai lebam
<excalibr> fairuz, buat bisnes makan la
<fairuz> excalibr: aku ingat nak invest2 je, tanak tuka keja
<excalibr> ekonomi merudum camna pun org tetap nak makan :D
<fairuz> keke
<umarzuki> mcm tu la, cuma tak kena masuk kandang anjing la
<excalibr> ^^
<excalibr> umarzuki, relaks la..cucuk sikit je
<excalibr> huhu
<umarzuki> apa event menarik nak buat dgn ubuntu?
<umarzuki> takkan tunggu peruntukan kot?
<excalibr> hidupkan balik forum..penuhkan wiki dgn info berguna
<umarzuki> forum mana hilang?
<excalibr> fairuz, kdg2 aku pelik dgn peniaga makanan skrg..nak kata masak sedap tak jgk..tapi ramai je org pegi beli
<umarzuki> bagi nama makanannye?
<umarzuki> & lokasi
<excalibr> tak kira la..nasi ke, sup ke..kat mana-mana pun sama camtu
<Romance> lain lidah lain rasa
<umarzuki> betui tu
<excalibr> mungkin tapi kalau jumpa yg tak sedap tu mcm boleh agak dia baru belajar masuk dapur lol
<excalibr> kat pasar malam hometown aku bersepah perniaga camtu
<umarzuki> byk sgt duit kot
<excalibr> umarzuki, forum ubuntu la
<excalibr> bukan ilang tapi mampuih
<umarzuki> apa jadi?
<umarzuki> takde org nk menten kot
<excalibr> mcm biasa: facebook
<umarzuki> facebook merapu byk
<umarzuki> entah apa2 komen mcm budak tk cukup akal
<excalibr> lol
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-22
<drebar> yo
<drebar> hahah
<excalibr> yoyo
<drebar> haa
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-23
<excalibr> helo kawan-kawan
<excalibr> uit umarzuki 
<umarzuki> ya tuan
<umarzuki> apa macam?
<excalibr> aku dah jumpa kenapa php-fpm tak jalan
<umarzuki> kenapa?
<excalibr> jap nak gi paste
<umarzuki> buat blog ler
<umarzuki> lain kali boleh search blk senang
<umarzuki> wordpress.com free je, lain kali boleh pindah kat hosting plak
<excalibr> http://pastebin.com/Sv5Rtz9k
<excalibr> umarzuki, ^
<excalibr> kena buat camtu psl apache versi baru ni ada additional security layer
<umarzuki> oh
<umarzuki> pasal cgi tk secure kot
<umarzuki> aku pun baru nak belajar benda2 security ni
<excalibr> :)
<umarzuki> boleh rekemen ym client yg support ssl?
<umarzuki> pidgin nak kena recompile plak
<excalibr> umarzuki, no idea. empathy tak support ssl?
 * excalibr tak guna IM
<umarzuki> empathy asik dpt network error je
<umarzuki> padahal internet ok je
<umarzuki> ok dpt connect ym lepas kill telepathy-haze
<excalibr> aku dgr yahoo purge akaun lama yg tak aktif hari tu
<umarzuki> nasib la sape kena
<excalibr> lol..aku punya username maybe dah kena reclaim dgn org lain
<umarzuki> by default telepathy pakai ssl ke?
<umarzuki> camane nak tau?
<excalibr> tak tau..cuba tengok established connection ke server Y
<umarzuki> bahaya la tak enable, ada org snooping chat panas aku nanti, hehe
<excalibr> $ ss -nt
<umarzuki> port 5050 je la setau aku default
<umarzuki> yg establish peer port 80 & 5050
<excalibr> umarzuki, ko guna ssl lagi la org nak snoop huhu
<umarzuki> koman2 susah la sket
<excalibr> >apa la mamat ni nak sorok sgt sampai chat pun pakai ssl *tap connection*
<umarzuki> low hanging fruit org kate
<excalibr> hahha
<umarzuki> apa bikin ahad?
<umarzuki> aku bajet dok umah layan video cbt nuggets security+ je
<umarzuki> sambil2 layan game war thunder
<umarzuki> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-9962106-38.html
<excalibr> game war thunder?
<umarzuki> ya, tk pernah main? macam ace combat
<umarzuki> f2p
<excalibr> on steam?
<umarzuki> ya
<excalibr> >skype
<excalibr> >Cannot comply with wiretaps[6]
<excalibr> :P
<excalibr> oh..link 2008
<umarzuki> ym pn sama tk support secure conversation
<umarzuki> patut la
<umarzuki> tak tau la sekarang dh ada
<umarzuki> mgkin pidgin la kot kena rebuild utk support ssl
<excalibr> ada satu app paling secure dia lupa nak letak dlm table tu
<umarzuki> apa tu?
<excalibr> no-chat
<umarzuki> byk webchat yg support ssl
<umarzuki> tu je la option secure
<excalibr> pidgin tu kalau tak guna ssl pun buat jadi secure sebeenarnya
<excalibr> ko kena guna off the record plugin
<umarzuki> tu kena both sides enable kn?
<umarzuki> aku perasan ke initiate plugin tu
<excalibr> betul..tapi both sides kena guna plugin tu
<excalibr> kalau tak nak decrypt camna mesej ko hantar/terima huhu
<umarzuki> btul tu
<umarzuki> kena guna webchat je la kot
<excalibr> some irc client pun ada plugin tu
<umarzuki> leceh sgt hehe
<excalibr> webchat dlm website ymail tu ke?
<umarzuki> tp ok la utk tau option apa ada
<umarzuki> IM+
<excalibr> :D
<umarzuki> https://plus.im/bar/
<umarzuki> ada plugin utk browser
<excalibr> looks nice
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-24
<excalibr> bangun-bangun
<mypapit> excalibr, sux2
<excalibr> huuuuuuuu
<ak47suk1> laaaa
<excalibr> ada org rupanya?
<ak47suk1> ada
<ak47suk1> lama tak meeting
<ak47suk1> loco
<ak47suk1> loco= komitmen
<ak47suk1> ada yang jadi bot je dalam channel :P
<excalibr> ak47suk1, bukan takat jadi bot je..yg dah bertukar jadi tugu batu pun ada
<ak47suk1> hahahah
<umarzuki> apa program?
<umarzuki> plan la satu program menarik
<excalibr> program apa
<umarzuki> apa2 je la majlis ilmu
<umarzuki> asik2 makan, minum, parti liar
<excalibr> parti liar? waat
<umarzuki> :D
<umarzuki> u know what i mean
<ak47suk1> :D
<excalibr> -awkward-
<excalibr> hahaha
<excalibr> umarzuki, dekat bilik satu lagi, dorang buat aktiviti gaming
<mypapit> wow gaming
<umarzuki> kat mana tu? bila?
<excalibr> lol umarzuki
<excalibr> ko tak nampak ke diorang sembang psl dota hari2
<excalibr> diorang main hari2 kot
<umarzuki> oh
<umarzuki> lama tk layan dota
<umarzuki> main je mesti kena sayur
<excalibr> game ni kena ada kaki baru best main sesama
<excalibr> main dgn random player, memang kena maki je
<mypapit> hey hyperair 
<hyperair> hey
<hyperair> what's up?
<mypapit> haha
<mypapit> building up some android app
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> what app?
<mypapit> hamradio repeater directory app
<mypapit> simple app really
<fairuz> mypapit: yo
<mypapit> yo fairuz !!!!
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-17
<excalibr> bubar je ejat senang cerita
<fairuz> heh 
<fairuz> susah nak jaga
<sabun> aku nak try beli domain .ovh tu baru RM7/setahun tapi mcm2 OVH minta, lesen memandu dan ID
<sabun> x jadi beli trus
<excalibr> pengumuman: sabun takda lesen memandu
<sabun> mykad pun warna merah
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> \o/
<sabun> yo
<excalibr> bye
<excalibr> http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/uml/index.html
<sabun> excalibr: kalo kat virtuozzo kan, nak login ke container yg kita create pakai command vzctl exec ID bash
<sabun> ke
<excalibr> tak tahu tak pernah main dgn container tu
<excalibr> sabun, ko ada buat hosting vps ke. nak free vps satu boleh?
<sabun> xde la excalibr ..aku kan hacker
<excalibr> aku nak adi hekar gak boleh tak
<sabun> susah bro kena pandai matematik
<excalibr> matematik aku memang pandai. sifir 1 sampai 5 semua ingat
<excalibr> geog pun tak kurang hebat
<excalibr> korang nak trace blackhat hacker kena tau lokasi fizikal dia melalui ip..kat situ aku boleh bantu ko
<sabun> ala main sifir pula. sifir bagi siti sifir dia pun pandai siap nyanyi lagi
<excalibr> tak tau geog tak boleh kesan latitude dan longitude dia
<sabun> hurm kalo yg tu aku pun xtau. camne ek dorg leh trace
<excalibr> sabun, last time aku check siti sifir pandai nyanyi sampai sifir 3 je
<excalibr> pastu dia asyik ulang sifir sama je
<sabun> mmg la dia penat nyanyi. start sifir 4 dia bersyair je
<sabun> aisehmen
<sabun> dulu ada satu org kat IRC ni, dia tgk IP aku je dia bleh tau fesbuk aku
<sabun> camne la dia buat tu
<excalibr> persepsi umum selalu kata dia hack router orang tapi sebenarnya silap tu. ilmu dia lebih kepada telekinetik hacking pasal dia boleh tengok terus apa mata mangsa dia tengah tengok di skrin bila dia cam ip mangsa tu
<sabun> aik. mcm excalibr lagi terer bab hacking ni. dah mengalahkan aku
<sabun> xleh jadi ni
<excalibr> take that info with a grain of salt sebab aku cuma dgr dari cakap2  org yg pernah jadi mangsa dia
<sabun> bahaya btol mcm ni
<sabun> ilmu2 mistik ni hanya org tertentu bleh ada
<excalibr> ya ya tapi aku rasa tak mustahil sebab kat luar sana ada bomoh2 hitam cuma perlu gambar mangsa saja utk hantar santau 
<excalibr> cuma dalam kes telekinetik hacking ni ip mangsa yg tu menjadi gambar
<excalibr> nampak tak korelasi dia
<sabun> kena pakai vpn la pasni
<sabun> kalo ada 100 orang pakai IP sama, mau picah kapla bomoh tu mana nak trace
<excalibr> point yg bernas
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-18
<sabun> aik fairuz kena hack lettew
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-19
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<fairuz> ade?
<sabun> fairuz: tgh wat pe tu
<excalibr> sabun, bosan ke
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-20
<sabun> excalibr: esok maharaja lawak wei
<excalibr> sabun, whatt
<sabun> excalibr: lawa siot awek jepun ni keje dgn digitalocean http://instagram.com/p/taqesTgRAI/
<excalibr> oh raja lawak..o. ok. i won't..judge you
<sabun> excalibr: hari ahad malaysia lawan myanmar
 * excalibr tak berapa gemar tengok tv
<sabun> excalibr: takpe boleh tgk online live streaming kat pc
<excalibr> hm aku nak try freebsd tapi takda vps hosting yg dekat2 dgn kita offer freebsd image
<sabun> excalibr: try je sebulan ada kot RM8 sebulan
<fairuz> yo
<sabun> fairuz: awk wat pe tu
<fairuz> mcm biasa, keja
<sabun> fairuz: rehat2 la dulu
<fairuz> baru je masuk opis balik nih
<fairuz> baru abih lunch
<sabun> fairuz: lunch pe tadi
<sabun> aku makan sotong goreng dgn ayam kurma je.. minum air kosong
<excalibr> sabun makan lauk je
<fairuz> diet
<sabun> excalibr: nasib baik x jawab makan angin
<sabun> fairuz: olo comey je diet
<fairuz> ko la aku kata diet, makan lauk je
<fairuz> aku bantai nasik 
<sabun> fairuz: nasi je ke
<excalibr> mana nak cari lcd stand yg elok sikit
<sabun> excalibr: http://www.instructables.com/id/$10-LCD-TV-Floor-Stand/
<excalibr> sabun, skrg aku pakai cakebox dvd je :(
<sabun> http://www.instructables.com/id/Phone-camera-tripod-from-2-pair-of-chopsticks-12-o/
<sabun> itu macam pun ada ka
<excalibr> hahaha
<excalibr> mcm mudah terbalik je
<excalibr> tin tu ringan
<sabun> getah tu tak tahan
<sabun> hahaha
<sabun> excalibr: dah try 15.04 ke
<excalibr> belum. ada benda baru yg berbaloi utk dicuba ke
 * excalibr bercadang nak lompat ke kde plasma 5 tapi dia tak boleh tinggal unity indicator
<sabun> tu aku tanya, kot2 ada benda best
<sabun> unity indicator tu yg camne ek? aku pakai xfce
<excalibr> ikon aplikasi yg banyak2 di sebalah kiri unity top bar tu
<excalibr> Message indicator tu semua
<sabun> ooo, aku paling tak suka unity sebab tu la
<sabun> haha
<excalibr> !indicator
<excalibr> uish benda tu yg paling berguna
<excalibr> sabun, pesal aku rasa mcm kenal je
<excalibr> macam pernah berinteraksi di facebook/group ubuntu msia loc
<excalibr> :D
<sabun> berguna kot kalau aku da biasa, tapi aku ada prob nak buka explorer.exe baru. ke aku yg x pandai lg haha
<sabun> salah urang tuh
<excalibr> kalau ko dah pandai py nanti ko buat la indicator utk tengok status droplet ko. lepas ni tak payah lagi nak kena buka remote shell znc tiap kali nak tengok status dia
<excalibr> :D
<sabun> haha
<sabun> pakai shell kat znc lagi senang
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-21
<fairuz> yo
<sabun> yo
<excalibr> ye?
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-22
<sabun> excalibr: yo
<excalibr> ye?
<sabun> excalibr: wei
<excalibr> ye?
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-23
<sabun> excalibr: wei mane ni
<excalibr> ye?
<sabun> excalibr: http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/37915/vmbox-co-openvz-ssd-cached-dual-e5-2620v2-free-wildcard-ssl-20-year-la-deal-with-2-v4-ips#latest
<sabun> berbaloi ke tak ek? RM70/setahun 1GB RAM 2TB Bandwidth 50gb SSD 2 ipv4 free ssl cert
<sabun> yang bestnya torrent dibenarkan tapi capped 20Mbit
<sabun> saya dah taubat, forgive me lord
<excalibr> haha
#ubuntu-my 2016-11-21
<excalibr> aus_mal, awak tak perlu seorang guru atau mentor. Cukup sekadar dengan belajar untuk kenal yg mana bad info/bukan. Dunia Oss ni penuh doc/manual berguna yang awak boleh baca sendiri
#ubuntu-my 2016-11-25
<mypapit> hmmm
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-20
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Check out @ChrisLAS’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/ChrisLAS/status/932320181308637184?s=09
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @msyukor, ada orang hentam dia cakap dia ni fake .. terus jadi isu feminism
<UbuntuMY> <mkamalmustafa> Amin, patutlah, haha.
<UbuntuMY> <mkamalmustafa> ada sorang lagi aku 'kenal' melalui dia, apa nama eh, lupa pulak.
<UbuntuMY> <mkamalmustafa> oh, nixie pixel.
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> ada lagi ke nixie pixel?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Haritu dia kecam speed internet msia lol
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dia tak gi au lagi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> Malaysia ni ok lagi dari au
<UbuntuMY> <mkamalmustafa> dengar cerita  new zealand lagi teruk. First world country with third world connectivity.
<UbuntuMY> <mkamalmustafa> dev scuttlebutt.nz ni dok new zealand, atas kapal layar. Connection kat nz antara sebab dia build scuttlebutt.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> new zealand negara kecik, bukan metro sgt mcm kat US huhu.. kambing lagi ramai dari orang kot
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> AU pun sebab besar sangat, populasi tak ramai.. jadi mcm tu kot
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> negara yg nisbah penduduk dgn kepadatan tinggi patut ada internet yg elok
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> selebihnye guna radio amatur la kot
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> https://youtu.be/UAhBZQd9LHI
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Kubernetes dah ada dlm Rancher dah
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Snap a website with Electron | Ubuntu tutorials  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/snap-a-website?_ga=2.48342374.1389918892.1511185462-544828435.1507858043#6
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Snap a website with Electron | Ubuntu tutorials  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/snap-a-website?_ga=2.48342374.1389918892.1511185462-544828435.1507858043#6
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Berapa luas Malaysia vs NZ dan AU?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> MAMPU nak buat ICTaaS, tapi pakai network GITN tadi pun sakit jiwa dengan speednya
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Endup pakai personal data sahaja
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> banyak sangat tapisan agaknye
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @apisznasdin, Mampu ada bukak projek baru ke?
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> PDSA baru
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Bkn dekat kedah ka?
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Guys, web kita pe cer
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> Dh ada org volunteers ka?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @apisznasdin, krik krik krik
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 2.0 hanya guna vmware ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> we will see la kt kulim nanti pakai apo ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kalau mind set x mahu berubah kepada perubahan .... pepaham sendiri la jawab nye
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Sape dpt projek tu?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> VMware untuk projek bad decision ke (naively asking)
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Huhu .. malas nak komen .. tunggu aku jadi PM ke pengarah mampu ke aku buat cloud semua guna open source ..hahahha
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @najmiep, Bad decision pasal diaorang tak guna web interface untuk provision VM. Kena physically datang datacenter baru boleh install OS. Cloud/VPS patutnya self managed
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> oh.. it's 2017...
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> KO org tak dgr cerita ke yg mampu akan di kopratkan . Atas  Arahan pm
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Akan jadi seperti LHDN
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> oh ingat dh korporat dah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> bagus la ikut skim gaji LHDN. tinggi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tapi takde pencen
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-21
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Dengar cita la..huhu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Tak pasti pulak  tapi selalu kalau bising2 MCM tu MMG betul huhu .. cuma mungkin lepas PRU kot
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> MCM sebelum ni pinjaman perumahan. Sebelum jadi lembaga .. MCM ni la ura2 .. staf mereka di beri option nak terus jadi kakitangan gomen or tidak
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @Sharuzzaman, Nak moden, tapi disekat cara lama
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Tapi ade je yg ok sebab booeh cabut dari opis
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> VMwarw day hari ni tahkan introduce feature tu he he
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Kena lawan vmware la mcm tu, open source byk sgt serpihan, customer keliru. Kita ni IT berapa percent je, kalau yg teknoloji virtualization lagi la niche
<UbuntuMY> Derih was added by: Derih
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-22
<UbuntuMY> <raksasa_tua> @najmiep, Why?  Being using VWware for years. ..
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kayanyaaa
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo guna open source consultant kena bayar consultant fee yg sama mahal kot sebab rare
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 😜
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> *solution
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Kekurangan skill tempatan?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Boleh jadi, kalau tak, selamva je install & maintain sendiri
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tgk t systems punya offer  untuk openstack post.. gaji tinggi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> berbanding dgn post system biasa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep, Dieorg mencari lagi ker? Aritu jumpa dieorg masa Tom Fifield dtg malaysia
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tak sure. tak ambik tahu sebab takde skill tu hehe
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> dieorang suh apply .. tp kalau apply .. kampeni xde org nak manage
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> suruh jadi kontraktor ok la.. bukan suruh keje makan gaji ye tak 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @myfenris, make a deal. kerja 3 hari je seminggu. kalau diaorang desperate mesti sanggup je accept deal cam tu
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> work == contract
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> thanks for the advise :)
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade juga terfikir mcm tu aritu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> xde buat la plak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  apport                         2.20.1-0ubuntu2.13   USN-3480-2  libdb5.3                       5.3.28-11ubuntu0.1   USN-3489-1  linux-image-generic            4.4.0.101.106        USN-3485-1  postgresql-9.5                 9.5.10-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3479-1
<UbuntuMY> <amin007ledang> @Buffalo_Soldier, Katanya sakit. Sekarang main game
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @myfenris, Apply je bro, dh dpt baru pikir hihi
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @najmiep, Mcm mana tau gaji? Dorang mmg ada bgtau kat iklan ke?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @HishamMA, yup.
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Ada sesiapa kat sini pernah install wildfly x atas ubuntu server?
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @Sharuzzaman, 1 hari seminggu daku ON. Work from home. Berminat ni mcm....
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Gaji kecil tidak mengapa
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Janji infra boleh buat main....
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ahajss
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://www.jobstreet.com.my/en/job/solutions-engineer-openstack-3449163?fr=23&src=12
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> iklan t-systems dah takde, tapi ni dari ambition, resourcing co
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> range 12k-15k
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> per mth
<UbuntuMY> <linuxmalaysia> @hidzuan woit ada 3 infra nak kena jaga ni. Jangan lari.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> mantap .. kontrak sampai tahun 2020 tu bang.. kau sesumpahkan jugak ke server2 tu?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> projek apa tu?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> tk pernah lg merasa projek billiun2 ni
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @najmiep, Lumayan tu hihi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tolak tax dgn PCB dlm rm3-4k gak tu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tax dgn EPF
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> gross salary 15k, tolak 4k tinggal 11k kira ok la tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep, sifu x apply ke?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kan aku dh kata tak reti openstack huhu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ko yg tau, aku tak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> boleh belajar ..
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> nak kena buat sesi perkongsian bang
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> kalau dpt install kt test lab pun, peluang live takde huhu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> bro yuzzery offer je oum tu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> boleh buat kat situ foc insya Allah
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> kena mcm interview dgn dell dulu, "takde handson production"
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @UmarzukiCell, aku kena dgn satu kampeni ni, takde experience korporat
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> sebab dia ingat keje kat rumah ni mcm koboi kot..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> experience korporat ?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> padahal client kampeni Google kot..
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ooo
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kena pakai smart mcm hang kot ejat
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pakai suit, rambut berminyak
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tu kang @najmiep bleh je buat
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> maybe pasal tak ITIL certified kot..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kadang2 ade juga meeting pergi pakai shirt
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @UmarzukiCell, 😅interviewer perception..
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @myfenris, hahah kalau conf call pakai kain pelekat je.. :P
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo bab handson tu bagi la satu testing environment lab satu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dulu p interview t-system dia suruh aku write skrip kat whiteboard
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tapi tu utk Ansible script writer
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> cuma aku sangkut bab guna Expect script
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> takde experience
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tu la .. x berkesempatan nak jumpa bos yuzzery lagi
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> open day last saturday ade tournament plak
<ejat> @jipang x online irc dah ker 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku kat luar kawasan
<ejat> kalau nak xs quassel bgtau la :) 
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku pakai konversation je
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> takde dgr dah openstack day mcm tahun lepas
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tapi nanti aku install dulu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> ke 2 tahun lepas?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aku dah lama tak on IRC.. dulu pakai Quassel gak
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @UmarzukiCell, organiser terlepas katenye
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tapi kampeni dah move guna zulip
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> aduh
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> susah nak push camni
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @jipangmenjerit, terlepas?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Camni haaa event vmware
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Sampai 5 dewan
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Sangap iphone x semuo
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> masalah dengan openstack day ni takde site kat m'sia jadi reference
<ejat> quassel-core 
<ejat> $ w
<ejat>  13:24:17 up 274 days,  8:50,  1 user,  load average: 0.43, 0.44, 0.39
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @ejat, lamanyaaa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, terlepas .. dalam plan nak buat openstack day
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Mana vps mur2 kvm kt msia? Yg tahap 4 bln 12$
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Aku ade subs kt hostodo tp ping 200ms
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ringgit?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ke dolar?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, huhu .. server kt awan
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> paling murah aku jumpa RM40 sebulan
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @najmiep, Dollar
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo 12 dollar 4 bulan tu kat malaysia takde kot
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo kampeni malaysia host tempat lain ada la melambak
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> aku jumpa kat gempakbox
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Aku nk letak ticket system cap kangaroo tu je
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo ping 200ms tu aku rasa bukan host kat MY tu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> murah jugak
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @jipangmenjerit, exactly.. kampeni Hisham ler tu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> yep
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> tu paling murah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> btol
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> servis pun ok
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Selain tu takde?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kos dah tinggi, nak murah cmane lagi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> gi pasang raspbery pi je la
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> haha
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Kena deal tepi dgn hisham ni minta kurang
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tunggu openstack hosting .. target beta on jan 2018
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Siapa host tu?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @UmarzukiCell, org berniaga bro... nnt jgn mtk banyak sgt
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, tungguu .....
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Ade opening ke? Hehe
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> informology hosting leh bagi murah lagi ke
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dasat
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Nak merasa handle production openstack
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kalau sy nak buat paid training ... ade yang nak join ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> server disediakan
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Menarik tu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Minat, tp tgk bajet jg la
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> nanti sy discuss ngn serai mcm mana utk tempat .. or else infotrek
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> server di awan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> or else tunggu my next meeting with oum / unikl ... kalau ade student yang nak join
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep, bukan informology ..
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍
<ejat> @najmi skrang running quassel-core lagi ker ?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @ejat, takde dah. eheh.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aku guna AWS utk run VPN je.. in case buat keje kat public Wi-Fi
<ejat> kampeni dah x communicate guna irc ? 
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> guna kalau utk hiring new hire
<ejat> sy guna phone nye tethering je setakat nie 
<ejat> oooo utk hiring je ek 
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @najmiep, OUM ada infra? Kayalah OUM. Hebat2
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @hidzuan, ade pc ckp la .. server kt awan
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ? tempat je bro
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> or tempat
<ejat> tempat + internet + projector :) 
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> e1 buat2 tatau lak.. dia gak module write oum kot 🙈
<ejat> pastu laptop bawa sendiri 
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @linuxmalaysia, Bos ada dalam rupanya... Masa nak sambung kerja.. Jam 11am waktu US sekejap lagi
<ejat> e1 mastergie
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> e1 semua boleh.. kepala bisnes
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> takaful pun dia sapu
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Semua sudah jadi sejarah tuan Najmi
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> niaga kambing golek je belum
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> sebab takut masuk perut dulu
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Hidup ini pendek.... Tuan.
<UbuntuMY> <harisfazillah> @hidzuan, Aku advisor aje. Haha.
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Tester kena baham dulu
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Muahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> musang king dah murah skrg tuan
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tapi tetap dlm harga bangsawan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @najmiep, X mengapa tuan.. Durian racun.. Baik tanam pokok lain.. Makan sendiri
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Tgh tunggu buah pisang belakang rumah berbuah.. Jadilah makan seminggu.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍
<RNM> hello
<ejat> ello RNM
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> ingatkan RMS
<ejat> where r u from robbi
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Jangan lupa scroll down, pastu letak emel kemudian baru vote. Tq.
<RNM> peh mcmne taw nama aku
<RNM> jejes
<ejat> malay .. ingt outsider
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> master ejat, talk aku lepas ko next Tuesday 28th
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2RS_WwXcwiUdFUtUVFrTzRjQVk/view
<ejat> thumb up! .. sy stay dgr sifu punye plak talk plak 
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 👍
<ejat> brain freeze juga nak fikir topic ... 
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> bot kena tweak lagi utk relay url image kt irc
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> x de masa
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Menarik topik Tuan @myfenris
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Nampak peluang perniagaan ni..
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> unimy prestariang ada hpc tak silap
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Open to public kah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> dr istas utmjb yg configure..
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Boleh sewa utk guna kah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tak tau. I don't think so
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> boleh contact la kot
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> sedang kan kuarter guru pun boleh sewa dek warga asing
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> inikan lak hpc
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> 😂
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hehe. Ada di UPM ~300cores, UM ~700 cores
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @najmiep, Tuntutan kehidupan tuan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @alterewok, UM kat mana... Fakulti Kejuruteraan kah
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @hidzuan, So far kegunaan com sci
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kegunaan researchers pun x cukup queu manjang
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @alterewok, Rasanya 7 tahun sudah pi pasang kat Fakulti Kejuruteraan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Tp POC utk satu lab - 30 workstation
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Ini yg utk NCPP baru dlm 3 tahun
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Plannya nak beli hardware
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Tp x pasti
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @hidzuan, HPC ni blade based
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> 7 tahun sudah.....
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> UPM pun blade based
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Mmg itu pun dicadangkan masa pembelian hardware utk Fakulti Kejuruteraan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Tp mcn biasa.. Peruntukan tiada
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ahakss
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> UM ada GPU sekali
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @alterewok, Hebat2
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Bagus buat mining jika tidak digunakan
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Masaalah negara ni perlu selesaikan peringkat kebangsaan
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Sayang resources
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Muahahahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @hidzuan, Jgn harap sb fully occupied hahahah
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Muahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @hidzuan, X dpt
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> All serious works. X cukup sb jobs makan minggu
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Peluang business juga ni
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Pajakan resources
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Dah ada dalam dah dlm otak saya sejak azali
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Rasnaya UM dpt data centre baru kan
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Yup
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Bangunan PTM baru tu
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Besarnya mcn PDSA
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Hebat2
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> UTM dan Unimap pun
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> UPM-MTDC dah ada sejak sebelum PDSA
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Boleh buat peluang business private cloud ni
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @hidzuan, Dah ada dalam otak saya
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Sejak azali
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Cuba check my keynote dlm HGCI2017
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Pencen Jan2020
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Ada peluang pekerjaan ni mcm
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> E1, semua UA akan ada sekurang2nya 10, 50 atau 100Gbps bandwidth
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @hidzuan, Yup
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Jadi salesman jual core....
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Muahahahahahaha
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hahahah
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Bagus2
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Core kita jual... Nak beli hashing pun ada
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Business malam ajer
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Muahahahahahahahah
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Nantikan kemunculan birunisoft.com
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @hidzuan, sneaky 😃
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Supercomputing is not just cores....a few flavours needed
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @alterewok, Sebenarnya suka offer resources utk buat rendering
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Lagi cepat kaya...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @hidzuan, tak larat nak fikir dah topic apa nak bagi talk .. berminggu2 duk fikir .. last2 topic tu la kut .. hopefully ade penghijrahan dari kalangan penyelidik utk berhijrah
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> @hidzuan, Also part of the plan...dalam otak
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @alterewok, Cantik....
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> @myfenris, Depa akan berhijrah sekiranya ada real life punya setup
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Tu yang tanya.. HPC dimana tu...
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Sebab ada nampak peluang perniagaan ni
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> dalam progress ... pipeline on intel based and also Z System
<UbuntuMY> <hidzuan> Wokay...
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, 👍🏻
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> perlukan support dari semua utk support provider from our country made
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> sesama komuniti la kena bagi peluang kalau ada. apa2 projek
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @alterewok
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://hpccsystems.com/about#Features
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade digunakan di University x ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> or apa apps yang generally use by our local university?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Apps means?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Check nci
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> http://nci.org.au
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> https://www.nscc.sg
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @alterewok, we use their services?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.nscc.sg/aspire-1-subscription-plans/ <— our university pay based on this ?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> 🙊
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> May be ada
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> https://www.nscc.sg/nscc-management/
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> https://www.internethalloffame.org//inductees/tan-tin-wee
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Tengok dia punya PhD apa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> maksud sy ..
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> skrang yg running kat university ...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> selain UTP http://hpc.utp.edu.my/
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Bio, chem, phy
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> University lain ade sendiri ?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Ada
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tu yang nak tau salah satu apps / software yang diguna pakai
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> its generic cluster
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Rexx38 tahu x ?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> http://www.idec.upm.edu.my/services/ict_facilities/grid_computing-1450
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> haaaa
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> tq doc
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> kan senang ade listing
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> https://www.dicc.um.edu.my
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> UTM ada
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Met malaysia ada
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> apps yang doc biasa guna ?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> \0/ UM dah deploy OpenStack utk cloud
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hahahhaah
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> upm bile ? :)
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kita mana ada server baru
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> UM latest
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Cuba tanya UNIMY pakai apa? Kalau pakai juga openstack bagus laaa...kalau tak pakai l wont be surprised
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> pakai .. login page cloud dah menunjukkan/membuktikan
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Guddd
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> hopefully saya x silap la
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-24
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/11/21/join-us-at-the-ubuntu-enterprise-summit/
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> hai semua, saya ingin tanya ubuntu 16.04 dan ubuntu 17.10, mana bagus? sebab saya fikir masa cuti sekolah ini mau format laptop saya. saya mau jadikan windows run dalam virtualbox saja untuk software tertentu. say pentingkan kestabilan dan free bugs. thanks semua.
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @siawhai, kalau tak nak pening kepala dengan masalah, guna saja versi LTS sebab dijamin stabil untuk penggunaan jangka masa panjang, tapi kalau mahu cuba sesuatu yang baru guna je versi terkini
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> 👍
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> okay, maka saya backup dulu data saya ke dalam external hardisk dulu. lepas tu fresh install ubuntu 16.04.
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> thanks kawan.
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> 👌🏻
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> saru lagi soalan, saya ingin tanya mengenai partition untuk ubuntu, berapa gb untuk / dan /home? hardisk laptop saya 500gb?😁
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> kalau nak gunakan keseluruhan hard disk, biar sistem setkan semuanya
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> masa installation ada pilihan use whole partition
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> melainkan kalau ada specific requirements nak asingkan partition /home
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> ow...ok. maksudnya automatic partition kan?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @siawhai, yep
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> saya takut data saya banyak dan mau simpa di mydocument nanti tidal cukup
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> biasanya lebih dari cukup, melainkan macam saya terangkan tadi ada keperluan nak asingkan /home
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> okay.😁 thanks kawan
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> ✌️
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> tidak perlu create swap partition kan?
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @siawhai, tak perlu risau kalau tak cukup boleh buat symlink point dekat partition atau folder baru huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> ow...thanks.😁👌🏻
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> takde point pun kalau nak buat symlink sebab laptop cuma satu hdd 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> saya rasa cukup tu ia akan partition 500gb mengikut keperluan ubuntu
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> ubuntu 16.04 lts, unity atau mate? mana bagus? dari segi kedua dua akan ipdate dari repo yang sama kah?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> update repo sama je, kalau 16.04 masih guna unity
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> ubuntu mate 16.04 lts okay kah?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> ok je
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> ok thanks. saya tengah burn ubuntu  mate16.04 lts ke dalam dvd. lepas tu mahu format laptop hp saya kepada ubuntu mate.
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Ubuntu Mate UI nya senang juga
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Mate old skool, gnome 2
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> selesai install ubuntu mate 16.04 lts. best jugak interfacenya.
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> lebih senang configure.😁
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Untuk yg kurang bersetuju dengan modern interface boleh pakai Ubuntu Mate. Nak lagi old school guna Lubuntu
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Laptop saya yang spefikasi rendah guna Lubuntu lebih respons.
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> hehe...betul tu. I setuju dengan pendapat kamu.
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Lama dari tu?
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Ini lagi legend 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> wow...😱
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> See
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Kubuntu
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Beli secondhand SSD sata2 tambah SD 64GB
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Ok aja
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Syazwan yg bantu instal dan juga saliman and izat bantu kalau sy stuck!!!
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Mmg lejeng
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> T43p aku pakai lxde
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> T60 tk restore lg
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Kos menten je dh boleh beli laptop baru
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> teruk sangat ke T60 tu?
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> aku kat intel pentium pun run lubuntu..bapak slow..guna pun buat access terminal je
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> tapi sugar macam lagi simplified 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @alterewok, Saya punya Thinkpad 😓LCD problem.. hantar kedai kata mcm wayar atau lcd..   hantar kedai dia buka pasang ok elok balik rumah tak nyala hahaha..   adeh..
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Huhu  Lembiru
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> thinkpad memang nak kena buat sendiri
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> kalau hantar kedai kejap je
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> lagi² yg tak arif sangat dengan part thinkpad
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-25
<UbuntuMY1> online was added by: online
<UbuntuMY1> <امير احمد> Assalamualaikum
<UbuntuMY1> <امير احمد> Tumpang tya ckit
<UbuntuMY1> <امير احمد> Ada sapa di sini penah try KODI
<UbuntuMY1> <امير احمد> Selalu dok tgok org run kt android aje
<UbuntuMY1> <lomotech> Pernah la try dulu.
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> xbmc ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <Pokpisofian> Boleh install kodi dlm ubuntu
<UbuntuMY1> <Pokpisofian> Latest kodi 17.x
<UbuntuMY1> <Pokpisofian> Kemudian install addon.  Contohnya addon kodil.  http://whyingo.org/how-to-install-kodil-repository-kodi-17-krypton/
<UbuntuMY1> <Pokpisofian> Addon dari malaysia pun ada dlm repo kodil
<UbuntuMY1> <امير احمد> @jipangmenjerit, Dulubpanggil xbmc,  skrg KODI
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> dah biasa panggil xbmc
<UbuntuMY1> <امير احمد> Yap
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> berapa percent kandungan yg di stream dalam Kodi ni legal ye.
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> 0.1% haha
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Zaman Kodi dah berlalu. Lg bgus subscribe service. Quality n availability terjamin.
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-26
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> smlm ada baca berita remaja kena tangkap download local movie
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> so kodi ni app untuk bantu streaming illegal content juga kalo ikut statement bro zul ni huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> aku guna xbmc dgn raspi je dulu testing. lepas tu tak ambik tahu dah
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> @najmiep, 99.9% yg guna kodi
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> tu belum langgan servis 3rd party yg bypas astro tu
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Yg tu availability pun kureng 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> The Illiterate of the 21st Century is not those who cannot read and write but those who cannot learn, unlearn and relearn
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> @alterewok, 😅tak bolej bekarat
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Sohih kang saliman
<UbuntuMY1> <msyukor> FYI: ubuntu 16.04.3 kalau nak read usb thumbdrive yg berformat EXFAT kena install exfat-fuse dan exfat-utils
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Pkai kodi tgk drama superhero ja
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Nk subscribe not avaiable at malaysia
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Bukan salah sy
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Tak nak tgk cite the flash kna g australia check in 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> hai kawan-kawan, ada perisian alternative untuk Asus Sharelink atau ShareIT dalam ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS? Thanks.
<UbuntuMY1> <ak47suk1> @siawhai, cucuk kabel direct dari phone ke pc?
<RNM> nitroshare
<RNM> send-anywhere
<RNM> fav aku http://www.filedropme.com
<UbuntuMY1> <Hafizmoh> Connect same wifi then buat ftpn
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @Hafizmoh, g33k
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> sftp
<UbuntuMY1> <Hafizmoh> Ermm sad
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> @UmarzukiCell, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ac72tm6dk
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> 3.26 dah skrang kan ?
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Pling latest Ubuntu pakai
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Then nnti release fedora dia plak take over pling latest
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> N seterusnya 😅
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> @myfenris, Step dh tak sama?
<UbuntuMY1> <Hafizmoh> Pakai app Amaze dekat playstore leh la buat ftp .actually byk je app leh buatkan ftp saje kongsi 😊
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> @RNM, saya dah cuba nitroshare. best dan cepat.👍🏻
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> @UmarzukiCell, 👍🏻
